# New years tradition ??



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

In my time on ships a long time ago I must admit was it the tradition at New Year for the youngest crew member to make 16 bells at midnight. Eight for the old year and eight to for in the new.
Course the sounding of the whistle.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

My recollection was that there were 16 bells rung: eight to ring the old year out by the oldest member of the crew, and eight to ring the new year in by the youngest member of the crew.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 13, 2006)

don't remember the number of bells wrung, but I do remember being with the youngest member of our crew Pete Deary on the Matra, midnight January 1 1969 and I think we were at sea, heading for the Cape on the long way round.
Cheers,
Nick Jones.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree - The oldest crew member rings the old year out and the youngest rings the New Year in, 8 bells each. The only time that ringing the bell didn't mean a free bar!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe I am being pedantic but at sea, we did not ring bells but made bells.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Lakercapt, I am just a mere engineer! We only ring bells! All the best for the New Year - Prosperity, health, fortitude and luck!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

No Dave there is no such thing as just an engineer. It is a very noble profession .One that I admire.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

lakercapt said:


> No Dave there is no such thing as just an engineer. It is a very noble profession .One that I admire.


Unfortunately capt the term "engineer " has been prostituted in the UK to such an extent that we're overun with the buggers.The chap who fixes your washing m/c, window fitters etc all labelled Engineer's,no disrespect to their trades but they ain't Engineer's.To balance my statement I must admit to sailing with a few "plastic" Engineer's in my time however well qualified, to finish my argument a well learned lecturer in college uttered the words NVQ "not very qualified ".While I,m on my box,it seems being unqualified gets you high up the ladder in politics in this country, especially in Wales!Shysters the lot of them.


----------



## Grizzpig (Aug 30, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Unfortunately capt the term "engineer " has been prostituted in the UK to such an extent that we're overun with the buggers.The chap who fixes your washing m/c, window fitters etc all labelled Engineer's,no disrespect to their trades but they ain't Engineer's.To balance my statement I must admit to sailing with a few "plastic" Engineer's in my time however well qualified, to finish my argument a well learned lecturer in college uttered the words NVQ "not very qualified ".While I,m on my box,it seems being unqualified gets you high up the ladder in politics in this country, especially in Wales!Shysters the lot of them.


O BLESS you, dear boy ! I couldn't agree with you more !


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Grizzpig said:


> O BLESS you, dear boy ! I couldn't agree with you more !


I'll drink to that,dry January my ****!


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Dave I am also just an engineer and never heard the term make bells or at least don't remember it well it was over 30 year ago maybe because I was drinking too much 4 bells at the time.
My nephew was staying with us at Hogmanay he he was chucked out in the cold at 5 mins to midnight so he could first foot us in the New Year.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes John,
To us in the pit, they *ring* down the engine orders! They also *ring* down to the MCR to confirm acceptance of Stand By!

My Dad was very keen on "first footing", bearing a piece of coal. Strange really because we had only very tentative Scottish roots through my maternal Grandmother. My Dad's father was, technically, Welsh, although he claimed to have been born in Wallasey. My brother maintains that there is an unknown tale there!His mother was of N. Irish extraction. Both my mother's parents were Wallasey, born and bred. I always laugh, if I hadn't gone to sea, I could have played 6 Nations Rugby - But who to play for?: England, Wales, Ireland or Scotland (through my maternal great grandfather, who was in the Black Watch, surname Hammond). However, I was and am an All Blacks fan, after training under NZ coaches at New Brighton RUFC.

Another custom was to open all the windows and doors to let the Old Year out, closing them quickly at midnight, before the twelfth bell *rang* to trap the New Year in.

Rgds.
Dave
"Only an engineer".


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

John Gowers said:


> Dave I am also just an engineer and never heard the term make bells or at least don't remember it well it was over 30


I spent 25 years at sea, from cadet to master and have never heard of making bells.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Landlubber said:


> I spent 25 years at sea, from cadet to master and have never heard of making bells.


 Guess that being much older than you I referred to making a bell. This was insisted on by some masters and the person steering had a line from the steering stance to the bell outside
the wheelhouse. We did not have auto-steering (iron mike)
Bells were made at each half-hour except at 4 to 8-morning watch which was 7.20 and another was made at quarter to the hour.
On the 8 to 12 morning the seven bells were also at eleven 20.
The early bells were to signify the coming watch to get their meals.
All these old customs have now gone and being a really elderly sailor few will relate to these forgotten traditions.


----------

